# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Can Arenanet track and ban you for gold selling?

## Entaro

After getting banned for exploiting i am now worried to sell gold. :/

What do you think if it is possible that they can find out if you sell gold and ban you?

----------


## Stucklikegule

> After getting banned for exploiting i am now worried to sell gold. :/
> 
> What do you think if it is possible that they can find out if you sell gold and ban you?


They can, and they will. They monitored coin and item trades in Guild Wars 1. I gave a family member a bunch of plat and items and got a few days ban because they thought I was gold trading. 
Arenanet will not think twice about banning. It's win win for them. They close a gold sellers/exploiters account, that person just goes out buys a new account, and they profit again. They have it set up perfectly with only being able to send things by ingame mail to make it easier for them to track too.

----------


## Marvelous

gw2 if i am not mistaken it is run by NCSoft.
I played some ncsoft games and the last one i played was Aion.

In my experience this company is biased when it comes to bans they throw out bans without thinking twice about it.
I bought/sold gold back in aion and i got banned months later.

This company is so biased that we used to ban elyos seige leaders by buying cheap amounts of gold and putting their toon names for delivery. once delivery was done we would open a ticket and get that guy banned.

There was a guild that put up "Character sell" posts on famous game trade/sell websites get a number of tickets opened and the victim would get a PERMA ban for it.

Those are not fictional stories this was actually going on in Aion and the garbage/unprofessional NCSoft-EU support would fall for it and wouldn't hesitate about using that ban hammer.

If you really enjoy the game you are playing just stay away from this stuff or get yourself a second account for botting/gold selling. keep it away from ur main account, but hey this is NCSoft we are talking about the ban hammer can come at any time.

----------


## psolarxis

> This company is so biased that we used to ban elyos seige leaders by buying cheap amounts of gold and putting their toon names for delivery. once delivery was done we would open a ticket and get that guy banned.


 omg i lol'd so hard on this. oh the drama i bet

----------


## johan701

Imho this game is pure shit

As is any fanboy who is trying to defend it.

They sell golds for real cash with no limitations. This, on a game which costed 50€ is totally unacceptable.

Its is EVEN MORE if they actually ban people who are selling golds and set limitations to avoid goldselling, claiming to be doing that to prevent goldsellers from ruining the game.

FROM WHAT?

You are ****ing selling golds!!!!!!!!!

Nobody can ruin the game anymore beyond that point.

This is ridiculous.

Everyone who is defending this is ridiculous, i regret having payed my 50€ to them EVEN if already got them back selling some golds.

Inb4 THERESSNOSABSCRIPTION = Almost nothing does have a subscription anymore, just wow and few other games where people are so stupid to not even realize they are wasting their money on a old and pathetic game, like addiction to videopokers.

Even blizzard did better than this with the really bad diablo 3, it's a crappy game, but still there's no subscription, they are speculating on transactions, yeah, but AT LEAST you are allowed to trying to sell your golds and your items!
And they are even slowly trying to make the game more interesting.


Once again, **** NCSOFT and everything they ever produced.

If you left a bug on the game, it's your fault, you can't permaban people for abusing it, if the game is full of bugs IT'S YOUR DAMN FAULT, so you must fix them and fix all the consequences, you even got our money to do that.

Permabanning means 50€ gone, and probably 50€ more for them. It should be forbidden by the law in any case. I payed the game and i'm free to play it in the way i like, if i've done something wrong, in your opinion, you can fix it, take golds and items back from me, give me a forced "bug abuser" or "gold seller" title for a week, but don't touch my damn money.

Being forced to press accept on your crappy EULA to play the game doesn't mean i'm your slave and i gifted 50€ to you. I payed with real money to purchase a game that is worth 0 after i get banned. 
It doesn't seem like there's some writing on the box stating "purchasing this means that you gift 50€ to us, and if we like your style maybe we will let you play forever"

----------


## z0m

Your post is so ... interesting.

Selling gold? WoW: Read the ToS, banned when caught.GW2: Read the ToS, banned when caught. 
Exploiting in PvE/PvP/System as a whole? WoW: Suspended GW2: Suspended
Cheating/Hacking/Botting? WoW: Banned GW2: Banned

I sense the QQ is strong with this one.

----------


## johan701

If my reply(not post) wasn't the best at being interesting, your, for sure, is totally useless.

Are you seriously trying to convince me that since on WOW you get banned for the same things, then it's all normal?

First of all, WOW is one of the worst structured game ever created by mankind and shouldn't be used as something to compare in any case.

Second, if they ban you on wow, they have something to lose, because you are paying a damn monthly subscription, and when they ban you, chances are you'll stop giving money to them. Regular players doesn't usually buy another account after they've been banned, botters do, that's different.

Last but not least, why in hell do you suppose i am QQing?

I didn't even get banned. I didn't waste my money because i had them back. So i don't seriously have anyhing to QQ about.

I just realized than, imho, this game sucks hard, and i'm sharing my toughts with others, explaining my point and what i find unacceptable in these kind of games.

Read, or think, before doing useless comments, please.

----------


## gomtang

can you organize your thoughts in a, well more structured manner?

because from reading your wall of text, it seems as though you are QQing without actually playing the game.

You get banned for acting against the ToS, not that hard of a concept to grasp. If you don't want the risk of being banned, follow the ToS to the letter.

People that are acting against the ToS and don't care about being banned obviously know the consequences of their actions.

----------


## johan701

> can you organize your thoughts in a, well more structured manner?
> 
> because from reading your wall of text, it seems as though you are QQing without actually playing the game.
> 
> You get banned for acting against the ToS, not that hard of a concept to grasp. If you don't want the risk of being banned, follow the ToS to the letter.
> 
> People that are acting against the ToS and don't care about being banned obviously know the consequences of their actions.


people usually say:

TL;DR

To abbreviate what you just wrote in 4 lines.


I played the game, i already sold things for double my account cost.

I am still not banned and i don't think i will be for a long time, because i did everything in a safe and smart way.


Grasping how the TOS works, 
accepting it,
and discussing with people who just think that SINCE it's written in the TOS then it's right and you must stfu and accept it no matter what, Are 3 different things.

Three, completely, different things.

Seems you didn't grasp that.

----------


## meplz

Just curious . . . Why do you do for fun in your spare time? Scream at babies?

True ToS' can have crazy crap in them. You do not have to accept them. Already paid for the game? Request a refund.

Dude, you are just unreasonable. 

It is my personal belief that you have no understanding of a social contract or rather that you chose to ignore it so that you can indulge in your own pleasures.

This game was created ultimately because of two things: profit, and maybe a few dozen people really wanted to make it happen. 

Just because you THINK you are entitled to exploiting and botting, etc. doesn't mean that you ACTUALLY ARE.

----------


## johan701

I seriously hope that some of you guys will get permabanned for some stupid reason, like having someone who buy golds on your account or abusing a bug without even being fully aware of it (It's not as impossible as it seems)

So then, you will notice the difference between QQing and trying to explain to a mass of sheeps that they shouldn't feel guilty about eating grass and blindly accept any kind of punishment.

----------


## meplz

Please tout your political agenda on a soapbox.

----------


## nerfmeplease

i am so confused in this thread. it went from a simple question to a flood of emotion from one butthurt person that clearly doesnt like NCSoft. 

i couldnt get past the whole "wow is the worst structured game ever" part. Having an 8 year old game that still has 9+ million subs when every newly launched game flops (even star wars dropped <1mil within 6 months), makes it kind of a big deal. get over your buttflusteredness and just dont play the game.

----------


## gomtang

Hmm, did you not agree upon the ToS when making your account?

I'm quite certain that you accepted ANet's ToS when making your account. So 1 of 2 things occurred, you either did not read the ToS or you accepted them, which in turns leaves you accountable to your actions.

I guess in this day and age people sign contracts without first reading them and agreeing upon the terms.

In any case you and you alone accepted the ToS to make your account to use their services. Prove me otherwise because last time i checked you can't make an account without first agreeing upon the ToS.

-- after reading your post a second time, i have come to the conclusion that you are a troll rambling on about nothing.

----------


## Lichd2

> Hmm, did you not agree upon the ToS when making your account?
> 
> I'm quite certain that you accepted ANet's ToS when making your account. So 1 of 2 things occurred, you either did not read the ToS or you accepted them, which in turns leaves you accountable to your actions.
> 
> I guess in this day and age people sign contracts without first reading them and agreeing upon the terms.
> 
> In any case you and you alone accepted the ToS to make your account to use their services. Prove me otherwise because last time i checked you can't make an account without first agreeing upon the ToS.
> 
> -- after reading your post a second time, i have come to the conclusion that you are a troll rambling on about nothing.


TOS =/= Law

----------


## JokA666

Oh noes yet another game that may ban for exploiting, botting, real world trading, buying/selling gold & being a douchebag

when will the madness end !!!

/sarcasm off

----------


## johan701

Rofl, i bet no more than 100 people in the whole world over milions read the whole tos and eula before accepting it.

It's always the same crap: you can't do almost anything, they can do what they want with your account no matter what happens.

Do i seriously need to read anything when every tos is like that? IBe serious FFS.

I already know what is inside, and i press agree because i'm forced to do that, unless i prefer not to be able to play the game.


I think every tos is a bullshit and shouln't be allowed to be legal

Some people sued big companies who banned them for selling their accounts and WON, no matter what was written in the ToS.

Many companies (blizzard also) are making their bans for botting not over reports and checking (because they are not able to check in that way), but using softwares which violates people's privacy and are illegal. They have already been sued for that and lost, but who cares, since most people doesn't complain, they can go on doing that.

Some people, like me, know they are probably from the right side but don't have enough time and money to waste to sue blizzard or arenanet or whatever company for a 50€ ban.

Most of the people, like you, the other guys who replyed there and the 99% of every gaming community think that the ToS is Law and blindly follow the rules OR submit to the punishments without even speaking a word.

That is retarded.
Mocking whoever thinks or act different and try to react is even more retarded.
Trying to find a justification for my complaints (he is butthurt, he can't read, he is stupid or whatever) on the purpose of defending a software house, is the most retarded thing i can think of.


Now please go on and post some more nonsense.

I'm butthurt? O RLY? i've not been banned, i've earned 4 time the amount of money i spent for the game back, and i'm still playing.

You have strong arguments indeed.

----------


## meplz

Don't hate the player, hate the game bro.

10/10 you successfully trolled me.

----------

